# Tax refund without P45?



## blorg (28 Oct 2011)

I was made redundant and left Ireland (and the EU) to go travelling in mid-2010. Originally I thought I would be back within a year but it is now looking like I won't be back in the near future.

My P45 is in a box somewhere among all my other stuff with my parents. I would prefer not to put them through trying to find it.

Is it possible for me to get a refund using form P50 without the P45? I presume my employer would have sent the P45 to the Revenue so they have those details already?

Skype wasn't working this evening but I'll give the Revenue a ring on Monday. I could possibly get a copy of my P45 sent from my old employer if necessary but it would be a pain in the neck if it has to physically accompany the P50.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Oct 2011)

Don't ring _Revenue _on Monday - it's a public holiday! 

I'm pretty sure that they need your copy of the _P45_ (parts 2 & 3). That was my experience in the past anyway.

Edit: oh - maybe you can do it without a copy of your _P45 _- see here:

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=68179579


----------



## mandelbrot (28 Oct 2011)

Just sign up for PAYE anytime and you'll be able to check what details they are holding on record for you for 2010.

Or even easier than that, just ring them and ask them to issue a balancing statement for 2010.

P50 procedure only applies during the tax year when you're leaving the country, to allow you to get the tax refund for the full year before you head off - pretty much to save people the headache that you now have..!


----------



## T McGibney (28 Oct 2011)

mandelbrot said:


> Or even easier than that, just ring them and ask them to issue a balancing statement for 2010.



Far easier again to write to them requesting this.


----------



## blorg (28 Oct 2011)

Thanks guys, forgot Halloween was a holiday in Ireland! Will call them Tuesday and ask about a balancing statement for 2010. Post takes a while from here (Vietnam.)


----------



## T McGibney (28 Oct 2011)

Email might suffice either. I find from experience (I am an accountant) that phoning Revenue in relation to PAYE requests can be time-consuming and very frustrating. If you get the wrong person on the phone, nothing will get done. At least with a letter or email, there is less chance of a request being totally ignored.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Oct 2011)

I agree - just email them. Get the appropriate contact details/email address using the contact details link here and your _PPSN_:

http://www.revenue.ie/en/contact/index.html

Or _P21 _balancing statements can be requested online if you have access to _PAYE Anytime_.


----------



## blorg (1 Nov 2011)

I called them just now, it took all of 30 seconds and they said they would send a balancing statement and cheque out in the post within 5-10 working days. Nothing more required from me. I'll wait two weeks and get back on to them if there is a problem.


----------

